# water wisteria and hornwort.



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm planning on getting some marimo moss balls cause they look so fun. My tank is already planted with amazon swords. Its a divided, heated, filtered 10g. It has 2 bettas in it (hence the divider) They seem to love the live plants. The tank has a few ghost shrimp in it that seem to like the plants aswell.

I recently made a coconut cave and was wondering what kind of moss to attach to it? I've seen flame moss on aquabid that looks cool M(any suggestions on moss would be awesome)
but onto the point. I see some water wisteria and hornwort that looks really cool on aquabid. What is the basic care they need? I use eco complete substrate in the tank.

Thanks a bunch
Also does anyone know about dwarf hairgrass? I really like grassy types of stuff and would love to have it in the tank =)
All help is so greatly appreciated and as I said earlier I'll have pics of my tank you guys helped me build soon


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Also how do I clean the plants before introducing them to the tank?
Thanks


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally, I do not think hornwort is a good plant to keep. If it doesn't like your lighting and water and what you "feed" it, it'll die very quickly on you... and even when it is happy, it sheds its needles like there is no tomorrow and in general makes a mess of your tank.

I'm pretty sure a very quick peroxide dip does the trick for cleaning them, but I don't know how diluted the solution would be


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah ok no hornwort then I dont want a mess
Thank you


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Waterbottle2 said:


> Ah ok no hornwort then I dont want a mess
> Thank you


all I do is leave my plants standing in a bucket of hot water for a day, (changing some water every so often)


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I prefer to use christmas moss when I'm looking to attach moss to something.. java moss is very easy to grow but you tend to get a lot of flyaway tendrils that stick to your other plants and look quite sloppy. Christmas moss is thicker and more "branchy"--it's more sculptable.

As for grassy things--I think you should consider lilaeopsis (microswords) instead. It makes for a nice grassy groundcover, but it's a bit thicker and taller and grows wonderfully in low light. It's much less demanding. 

I completely agree with the assessment of hornwort, inevitably you're going to get a bunch of fronds shedding in your tank and it's a very sloppy looking plant anyway, in my opinion.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

The above posts are right! 
Except i'm different with hornwort, even though it sheds alot, I think it's pretty because it reminds me of pine trees and Christmas. I like the way it hangs there, sometimes you can adjust it's appearance. I just got it though, so I don't really have much advice on it, just another opinion on it. It needs direct light, medium light, i've been keeping it for around 2 weeks with the light on (10 flourescent watt) for 12 hours a day and it's been doing just fine. The shedding, if it annoys one, would need frequent maintainance in getting rid of though. It IS picky about light.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Adastra said:


> I prefer to use christmas moss when I'm looking to attach moss to something.. java moss is very easy to grow but you tend to get a lot of flyaway tendrils that stick to your other plants and look quite sloppy. Christmas moss is thicker and more "branchy"--it's more sculptable.
> 
> As for grassy things--I think you should consider lilaeopsis (microswords) instead. It makes for a nice grassy groundcover, but it's a bit thicker and taller and grows wonderfully in low light. It's much less demanding.
> 
> I completely agree with the assessment of hornwort, inevitably you're going to get a bunch of fronds shedding in your tank and it's a very sloppy looking plant anyway, in my opinion.


 
Thank you so much I'll look into microswords. and christmas moss. I heard dwarf grass was hard to take care of I'm just looking for somethin smple  that i can plant in my substrate. 
Anyways thanks again guys that idea with the bucket of water is a good one and i'll definetely try it to clean my plants


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

hi there, if you look on the second page of this thread here it tells you how to wash plants in a bleach solution. i tried it on some plants a few days ago and so far they're lookin ok.


----------

